# statischer/dyn. Typ



## DerGroßeNargus (16. Jun 2011)

Hi,

komme hier mit der Aufgabenstellung nicht ganz klar, was die von mir wollen:

Es wird gefragt, bei welcher der aufgelisteten Aufrufe die Methode bzw. die Variable anhand des statischen oder des dynamischen Typ ausgewählt wird...

- Aufrufen einer statischen Methode.
- Aufrufen einer Instanzmethode.
- Schreiben einer Instanzvariablen.

(vor allem die Formulierung mit dem "bzw." verwirrt mich extremst)
Kann damit leider wenig anfangen, da mir die Begrifflichkeiten nicht klar sind. Wäre um gute Links froh, die das alles erklären oder um eine Erklärung hier im Forum : )


----------



## SlaterB (16. Jun 2011)

für dein bzw.Verständnis:

"bei welcher der aufgelisteten Aufrufe die Methode bzw. die Variable anhand des statischen oder des dynamischen Typ ausgewählt wird..."

==

"bei Aufrufen von Methoden:
bei welcher der aufgelisteten Aufrufe die Methode anhand des statischen oder des dynamischen Typ ausgewählt wird

bei Schreiben von Variablen:
bei welcher der aufgelisteten Schreiben die Variable anhand des statischen oder des dynamischen Typ ausgewählt wird"

----

weißt du denn irgendwas über die Begriffe statischer/ dynamischer Typ? wenn nicht, dann fragst du ein Forum und kein google & Co?
das ist zwar einerseits eine Ehre, anderseits auch nicht wirklich der Sinn eines Forums..

dass es static als Schlüsselwort in Java gibt macht es übrigens fast schon zu einfach..


http://www.java-forum.org/java-basics-anfaenger-themen/119914-dynamische-statische-typen.html


----------



## DerGroßeNargus (16. Jun 2011)

Danke, der Link hat geholfen.

für die Nachwelt: 

stat.Methode = stat. Typ
Inst.Methode = dyn. Typ
Inst.Var = stat. Typ


----------

